# Fresh from the Sea



## attie (Jul 13, 2008)

Our two sons went fishing this morning and caught a 28kg Spanish Mackerel and a 11kg Barracuda, and won the $1500 first prize in the fishing competition, good boys


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, those are huge. Do you eat barracuda? I've never heard of people eating it here in the U.S., although that doesn't mean it doesn't happen  What does it taste like?


----------



## cara (Jul 13, 2008)

congrats...
so you will have fresh fish for the next weeks?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 13, 2008)

Fishing, a good catch, and 1500 bucks. Can't go wrong there!


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2008)

Way to go!!! That is a great looking catch. 

If I am not mistaken, Anthony Bordain tasted barracuda for the first time on his show and said it was the tastiest fish he had ever tried.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 13, 2008)

congrats .. looks like you have fish for awhile ..


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats.
I bet every cat in the neighborhood is happy too!


----------



## Constance (Jul 13, 2008)

It's easy to see those boys are brothers! 

I'd always heard that barracuda wasn't good to eat, but after googling, I see that Pacific barracuda is, for sure.


----------



## attie (Jul 13, 2008)

Constance said:


> It's easy to see those boys are brothers!
> 
> I'd always heard that barracuda wasn't good to eat, but after googling, I see that Pacific barracuda is, for sure.


We don't eat them as a rule but the boys have heard that this one is OK because it has a yellow tail, you can see the tinge of yellow in it. It must be the "Pacific Barracuda" as you say Constance, the flesh looks great so the taste test is tonight. After we share with our friends and neighbours I'm sure some of the homeless in town won't mind a meal of fresh fish either.

They even gave me $200 to fillet the fish -- not bad eh!


----------



## attie (Jul 13, 2008)

By the way, the reason the Mackerel has no head is because the fishing inspectors were at the weigh in and removed it to examine it. Somehow they have calculated that this is a female fish and it was 16 years old.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 13, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, those are huge. Do you eat barracuda? I've never heard of people eating it here in the U.S., although that doesn't mean it doesn't happen  What does it taste like?


 
i have had it cooked in a stewed tomato sauce. yummy. last time i looked california was still in u.s. lol

babe


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 13, 2008)

We had smoked barracuda in Miami Beach, Florida back when I was a kid (circa 1958) Dad picked up at some fish place ... it was good enough we had it every week for the 6 weeks we were there. Only thing I remember about the taste was that it was awsome! Somehow, I doubt it was flown in from the Pacific.


----------



## Constance (Jul 13, 2008)

I wish I could have tasted that, Michael. Our son, who lives in Bradenton, used to make smoked mullet, and that was really good!
All I know about it is what Pop (DH's dad), who'd been in Florida for years, told me. He said that barracuda wasn't much good to eat because it's a very bony fish.


----------



## attie (Jul 13, 2008)

I think I know the one you mean Constance and yes they are very boney, if it's the one I'm thinking of they grow to about 18" long and the flesh is very mushy as well, no, we don't eat them.
I've just finished boning it out and surprisingly it had only 4 pin bones and maybe a dozen rib bones, here's a pic of the flesh ------------- tonights dinner.


----------



## attie (Jul 13, 2008)

And some of the Mackerel fillet.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2008)

a 16 year old female? no wonder they beheaded it. it was probably annoying them to death with it's constant, text abbreviated whining... 

congrats to your boys, attie! they certainly are good boys. 2 clams just to filet the beasts for them proves it.

i'm getting hungry looking at those mackerel filets. sooo sweeeeet.

connie, i used to go to bradenton and anna maria island every year on vacation. i always made sure to have smoked mullet at least once on each trip. it's delicious!


----------



## attie (Jul 14, 2008)

Taste test results for the Barracuda ----------
Flavour, pretty good
Texture, firm --- like I mean to say "firm" is this years understatement--- like have to use a steak knife firm. 


_"Crab pot bait"---_Firm


----------



## the fishkiller (Jul 14, 2008)

Great catch man! I occassionally keep a cuda or two for the grill. I have found the most important thing to keeping them tasty is gill them and bleed them and put them on ice instantly, and try to eat it the same day you catch it.


----------

